# Money training for people with intellectual difficulties



## Complainer (15 Feb 2010)

[Mods: Feel free to move to other forum]

http://www.moneycounts.ie/


A collaboration between St John of god Carmona Services and MABS (Money Advice and Budgeting Service).

MoneyCounts is a tool to facilitate learning of practical and sensible, money management skills supporting personal safety and independence.

This project was developed with the support of BenefIT - The eInclusion scheme facilitated by The Knowledge Society Division of the Department of Communications, Energy & Natural Resources.


----------

